# Recreational Angler BP Claim



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

See below, rec fisherman have been awarded claims, this is off of the Deepwater Horizon Incident report #27

*BP Claims*<ul>[*]BP announced today it will be sending a second advance payment during June to individuals and businesses along the <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = U1 /><U1LACE><U1LACETYPE>Gulf</U1LACETYPE> <U1LACETYPE>Coast</U1LACETYPE></U1LACE> to compensate for the loss of income or net profit due to the cleanup of the Deepwater Horizon Incident in the <U1LACE>Gulf of Mexico</U1LACE>.[*]A BP Community Outreach Center has been opened in Gulf Breeze at:[/list]o <U1:STREET><U1:ADDRESS>1198 Gulf Breeze Pkwy., Ste. 6</U1:ADDRESS></U1:STREET>, Gulf <U1LACE><U1:CITY>Breeze</U1:CITY> <U1:STATE>FL</U1:STATE> <U1OSTALCODE>32561</U1OSTALCODE></U1LACE>

o Phone <U1HONE phonenumber="$6691$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">(850) <U1HONE phonenumber="$6691$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">691-9116</U1HONE></U1HONE><ul>[*]BP Claims for Deepwater Horizon can be submitted at www.bp.com/claims. [*]To serve the residents of <U1LACE><U1LACENAME>Santa Rosa</U1LACENAME> <U1LACETYPE>County</U1LACETYPE></U1LACE>, BPopened a claims officein Midway on Friday, May 14. The office is located at 5668 Gulf Breeze Parkway Unit B-9 in Gulf Breeze. Hours of operation will be <U1:TIME minute="0" hour="8">8 a.m. to 7 p.m.</U1:TIME>, seven days a week, until further notice. [/list]o BP recommends anyone with a claim to call <U1HONE phonenumber="1800$$$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans"><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = SKYPE /><SKYPE:SPAN id=softomate_v3_highlight_3 class=skype_v3_tb_injection title=CallthisphonenumberinUnitedStatesofAmericawithSkype:+18004400858 context="1-800-440-0858" durex="%DADDYWIDTH%" durex2="%DADDYHEIGHT%" path="file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/" mode=".modern" type=".flex" fwidth="" freecall="" isfax="" nof="" skypeaction="call" skypeid="3"><SKYPE:SPAN id=skype_v3_tb_nop3 class=skype_v3_tb_nop></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/inactive_a.modern.flex.gif)" id=skype_v3_tb_droppart_3 class=skype_v3_tb_imgA_flex title="Skype actions" skypeaction="drop" skypeid="3" skypesms="0"><SKYPE:SPAN style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/famfamfam/US.gif)" id=skype_v3_tb_img_f3 class=skype_v3_tb_imgFlag></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_v3_tb_nop></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN>*<SKYPE:SPAN style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/inactive_s.flex.modern.gif)" id=skype_v3_tb_img_s3 class=skype_v3_tb_imgS></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/inactive_m.modern.gif)" id=skype_v3_tb_text3 class=skype_v3_tb_injectionIn><SKYPE:SPAN style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/inactive_m.modern.gif)" id=skype_v3_tb_innerText3 class=skype_v3_tb_innerText>1-800-440-0858</SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN>*<SKYPE:SPAN style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/inactive_r.modern.gif)" id=skype_v3_tb_img_r3 class=skype_v3_tb_imgR><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_v3_tb_nop></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN> <SKYPE:SPAN id=softomate_v3_print_3 class=skype_v3_tb_injection_print context="">1-800-440-0858</SKYPE:SPAN></U1HONE> to help expedite the process. By calling the claims number, adjusters at the claims office will have the information prior to your visit.
<ul>[*]BP claims in <U1:STATE><U1LACE>Florida</U1LACE></U1:STATE>: 3,284/ approximately $4,489,215.03[/list]o Wage Loss: 3,284 claims/ approximately $2,252,397.21

o Loss of Income:

§ Commercial: 465 claims/ $300,268.02

§ Business Interruption: 305 claims/ $121,208.28

§ Shrimper: 130 claims/ $284,250.00

§ Fisherman: 657 claims/ $742,394.79

§ Oyster Harvester: 237 claims/ $78,800.00

§ Crabber: 16 claims/ $12,500.00

§* Recreational Fisherman: 4 claims/ $10,000.00*

§ Wholesale Distributor: 9 claims/ $5,000.00

§ Rental Property: 478 claims/ $86,439.89

§ Maintenance Company: 7 claims/ $7,680.00

§ Seafood Processor: 19 claims/ $11,000.00

§ Charters: 247 claims/ $557,876.84

§ Marine Repair: 17 claims/ $10,000.00

§ Real Estate Sales: 65 claims/ $5,000.00


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Ya, sit up on the porch all week and get you some of that BP money... almost as good as that Obama money.

There are businesses, workers and their families who are deserving of reimbursement. Don't complicate that process...


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't worry Mike, I am not one of the four folks that made a claim.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

So 4 people made claims as a recreational fisherman? There was no loss of income, so I am trying to figure out what they claimed as a loss. And why were they even paid by BP? There are actual losses that need to be paid, not bogus claims like this. Unbelievable.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats why I posted it, I was pretty surprised to see it. I figured one of you guys could shed some light on it. 

I am not on this Earth to judge anyone by any means. But this raises my eyebrows. I am pretty sure this is all public record so I guess that someone could check into it and ask them.

I am a rec fisherman, I am in the military so no loss of income. I, like everyone else, am very frustrated at the entire situation. Are these 4 folks taking from someone who needs it more? I dont know, I dont have all the facts. 

If it is purely a rec fisherman I can only think of a few reasons why a rec would make a claim. Impact to way of life, as I see it you may be able to argue that but thats stretching it a bit I think. Making payments for gear that you cant use, like boat payments and/or boat insurance, I could see this one as discussion.

You guys tell me. I dont know.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Less see, 

YOU just bought a 100K boat, You took it out once. Loved it. When down and bought 20k in electronics and another 5k in fishing gear so that the next time you go you might have some fun. Now of course the boat is not truly yours because its yours and the bank until its paid for. Your have a $175 a month insurance payment, a berth rental fee, and of course the bank note all for something you may not get to use for 2 years. If you sell it you will lose everything you put down and still owe the bank.

I can see a rec fisher suing and wanting their share. They are losing money the same as anyone else.

Just my opinion

BBob


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

How do we know the claims for the rec fisherman are not for damage to their boats and or motor?

Mark


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *weatherman (05/06/2010)*Thats why I posted it, I was pretty surprised to see it. I figured one of you guys could shed some light on it.
> 
> I am not on this Earth to judge anyone by any means. But this raises my eyebrows. I am pretty sure this is all public record so I guess that someone could check into it and ask them.
> 
> ...


If you think it's stretching it to say some recreational fishermen's quality of life has been impacted extremely, then you don't enjoy it as much they do, haven't had the same experiences, etc. For some people fishing is more than a hobby. It becomes deeply engrained in the culture. For instance, every Saturday, I wakeup at 2AM, drive from Mobile to Pensacola, meetup with the rest of the crew, go offshore for 12-24 or so hours, clean the boat, put the gear away, clean the fish, drive back to Mobile, take a shower, and sleep for 8-14 hours. I do this EVERY week. it is the thing I look forward to all week. I fish at least one and usually 2 more times a week after workat night over in Mobile. BP definitely owes recreational fishermen for taking away a culture, a way of life. If our area is going to be negatively impacted for more than a season, then everyone's boat, gear, etc loses value with a diminished market. There are people more deserving right now (people who actually obtain their income from the gulf of mexico), and that is the only reason more haven't filed claims.Heck, the property value of those who live in normal neighboroods (not directly on the water) along the coast is probably going to be reduced in the short term as well. BP has affected so many people in so many ways. 

BP doesn't deserve to keep any of their money. If I knew I wouldn't negatively impact someone who makes their living on the GoM by filing a claim, I'd try doing it. I thinkmany recreationoal fishermen could make a viable, convincing case.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

How inthe hell did 4 rec. fisherman get 10K, the same as 17 claims from marine repair? I have a friend and prior co-worker who's taking it in the ? from this mess. What a bunch of crap...............


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Very interesting discussion fellas, maybe the claims were for damages, who knows, like I said I dont have all the info, I saw the claims as I was reading a portion of the update that I dont normally read. 

I too have thought about home prices and the trickle down effect of this whole thing.

And trust me, I do enjoy the area, I just wish I was in town more often to do so. Seems that I am always out in the world somewhere during the good times, PFF and the photos you guys take keeps me going for sure.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *Fiver (05/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *weatherman (05/06/2010)*Thats why I posted it, I was pretty surprised to see it. I figured one of you guys could shed some light on it.
> ...


 Very well said Fiver. The rec. guy's deserve it too. Any body that does not see how apperantley doesn't get the same thing from fishing as I do. I'm not saying we should get rich but deffinatley something. The commercial guy's do deserve more. This is there job that has been lost. Point is, BP has the money. If we can get it we should. I want to see there heads on sticks. These bastards deserve nothing. Just remember they make 6 billion dollars a quarter. How? Go put some gas in your car, It's crazy. 

Let's compare

BP = $6 billion a quarter

to

REC. Guy's $10000 @ 4x= $2500 each

If you can get anything from BP, get it. They are gonna stop paying and start screwing everyone that is owed. Commercial, worker's, Everyone. This is not far away, it's coming and soon. You might say they have already started. Then again, this is just my opinion. This and a nickel is worth about five cent's.

As I sit here this morning, wondering what I'm gonna do today when I would normally be fishing, It seems like the right opinion.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

My fervent hope is that BP continues to sell a butt load of oil at huge profit so they can pay for every imaginable effort to try to mitigate this cluster F they created and pay all the claims of people whose livlihood and way of life has been and will continue to be so drastically impacted. I hope they have to mortgage their company to the hilt and pay out every penny they make for the next 50 years.I could not give a rats @ss how much it costs.


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

My only hobby is fishing. I happily dump tons of money into the local economy in pursuit of that hobby. I also have those expenses associated with owning and operating a boat...is it wrong for me to want to be made whole by this situation??? No different than a home owner on the beach that has plopped down his $$$ for a now decimated beach front property! Everyone needs to be compensated. Headed out the door to volunteer filling booms at Gulf Breeze Rec Center...this sucks for all of us , especially the younger kids who may not get to experience what we have here for years to come!


----------



## chrisnnavarre (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe I should put in a Recreational Fisherman claim for $2,500 and then take the money and donate it to either the Wildlife Rescue Organization or to the county so that they can buy some boom and and try and protect the William River Grass Beds which are near my house. That's probably the only way those important efforts will get funded. If only our county commissioners would try and be that creative with getting funding then maybe we'll get somewhere in protecting our inland waters over here in Santa Rosa.

This almost pi%ss's me off as bad as the $50 million BP Public Relations advertisement campaign featuring your friend and mine Tony Hayward.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *chrisnnavarre (05/06/2010)*Maybe I should put in a Recreational Fisherman claim for $2,500 and then take the money and donate it to either the Wildlife Rescue Organization or to the county so that they can buy some boom and and try and protect the William River Grass Beds which are near my house. That's probably the only way those important efforts will get funded. If only our county commissioners would try and be that creative with getting funding then maybe we'll get somewhere in protecting our inland waters over here in Santa Rosa.
> 
> This almost pi%ss's me off as bad as the $50 million BP Public Relations advertisement campaign featuring your friend and mine Tony Hayward.


Chris I forgot to mention THAT $50 million. Like I said, If you can get ,get it. They are gonna screw us all before it's all said and done. Even worse than what they already have. I've got to get away from this computer. The longer I sit here the madder I get.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

BP has plenty of money for everything. They have huge cash flow. They are not going out of business no matter how expensive it gets.I only hope that they will live up to their responsibilities.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

There are many people who are losing business revenue, etc. who deservedly should be filing claims. However, also look at it this way, I am a rec fisherman, BUT BP has caused me personally to spend money for nothing. Here is an example. As of tomorrow, the coastal waters will probably be shut down from LA to Apalachicola. I have paid thousands of dollars deploying artificial reefs which have been maturing over the last 2 years. Snapper season is about to open and that fishery is closed because of the NOAA closure of the gulf...caused by BP. I have strong grounds for a claim. Additionally, Destin Pass, and most other Gulf Passes, will probably be closed in the next few days/weeks. I have an ocean going vessel that i pay on monthly, pay insurance, have bought gear, etc. If BPs truly going to make EVERYONE affected whole, then I think we all fall into this category. I think we all have a very strong case here. I think the commercial guys have first rights, but BP said on the news that they have adequate capacity (meaning $$$$) to stay afloat for a long ong time. This means they have adequate capacity to pay claims to ALL of those affected.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not saying all are legitimate but right now I am out $1000 dollars for a deposit on a three day trip to Venice and I believe BP not the charter guide is responsible. The captain would surely pay me back if I had to cancel but it is the difference between feeding his family and keeping his boat and livelihood and giving me back my money, I don't blame him a bit. He has lost his livelihood. I think ultimately BP is responsible for this.


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

Just remember some of the rec. fisherman use what theycatch to feed their family too.Most don't get food stamps andcan't aford the $3.+ a pound publix hamburg; the fish we catch sure help. So why should they get the help too if they are affected and can get the help, granted they don't have $500+ dock feed and all the other cost. Some of their boats aren't worth a hoot but for them are like gold.

Just rememberothers maybe hurt by this oil spill but may not in the same ways you or your buddy has beenhurt. 

So cast that stone.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I dont think anyone was casting stones, I think this is a pretty good discussion so far. A lot of good points have been raised including yours.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the new America; There is a problem, I have been impacted, I want money. Where does it stop? 

I guess it really doesn't matter, right... It was an evil rich corporation...


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (05/06/2010)*Welcome to the new America; There is a problem, I have been impacted, I want money. Where does it stop?
> 
> I guess it really doesn't matter, right... It was an evil rich corporation...


Ha ha, Is that sarcasm Mike?

I think a lot of folks have brought up some good points here.

Evil corporation, ha ha, just to make you mad I am going to make my rec fisherman claim and use the $2500 bucks to buy stock in BP.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good discussion, agreed.


----------



## beerfish (Nov 9, 2007)

You said it best! this is a way of life and if you have to completely give up everything you know and do because of some companies negligence then someone should pay. People that think fishing is just a hobbie don't need to be in here posting opinions. The cost of this is allot more than a few lost fishing spots.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fishing is a way of life, I agree wholeheartedly. But, is it my livleyhood? Nope. Much as I hate the spill, and as much as it _inconveniences _me, do I make a living off it? No. Does it keep the lights on? My family clothed? Keep up my insurance? Pay my mortgage? Buy my vehicles? Pay for me to even see a movie? Nope, nope, and more nopes? They don't owe me a dime. If I _did _make my living fishing, or related to anything affected by the spill? Yes, then they would owe me.


----------



## beerfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (05/06/2010)*Fishing is a way of life, I agree wholeheartedly. But, is it my livleyhood? Nope. Much as I hate the spill, and as much as it inconveniences me, do I make a living off it? No. Does it keep the lights on? My family clothed? Keep up my insurance? Pay my mortgage? Buy my vehicles? Pay for me to even see a movie? Nope, nope, and more nopes? They don't owe me a dime. If I did make my living fishing, or related to anything affected by the spill? Yes, then they would owe me.


Well I wouldn't make a claim myself but I'm sorry to have to admit that I know a few folks that would of had to skip dinner a few times if it weren't 
for a quick trip to the pier for a nice Red or a net full of mullet. I'm just saying sometimes the costs are not so obvious.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I can really understand the desire just not the follow thru. I myself not being very well off threw caution to the wind and bought a boat and rigged it for fishing. The logic ? My boys I wanted to fish with them before they grew out of the nest a father son thing. We used the boat twice. had the time of our life. then the oil... so you see I am losing alot more than income. My boys are my pride and joy.

Paul


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

> *weatherman (05/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Mike aka FishWerks (05/06/2010)*Welcome to the new America; There is a problem, I have been impacted, I want money. Where does it stop?
> ...


They're stock is down from +/- $62/share before this to +/- $36/share now. All BS aside, in less than a year after this is stopped, it'll be back at $62. You could turn that $2500 into $4300 in about a year. Sounds good to me.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

i think we allagree it sucks, but should we go and ask for a hand out no!! Save it for the people who make a living that will be effected. Think about itthis way and some of you have probably been in this situatiion: on the first day of summer that brand new yamaha, merc. cat etc. blows out and the warranty dept tells you it will be at least six months before you get your boat back by that time fishing season is over do you file a claim for your loss of use? i know plenty of people this has happened to and is bad as it sucks i dont think they expected compensation because they couldnt use it, they just expected it fixed and quickly as possible. Because i cant go fishing and enjoy the waters i love do i expect compensation? NO, I just expect it fixed as quickly as possible!! Maybe im different but i dont expect compensation just because im a rec. fisher and i cant go for a while. I bet if you did the math the money you will save by not being able to fish is a hell of lot more than the $2500!! Just my opinion and thoughts like everyone elses i exppect not everyone to agree.

on a side note did you realize what company used to be BP when they were in the US?? The old name would be more aporpiate right now!! GULF OIL !!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (05/06/2010)*Fishing is a way of life, I agree wholeheartedly. But, is it my livleyhood? Nope. Much as I hate the spill, and as much as it inconveniences me, do I make a living off it? No. Does it keep the lights on? My family clothed? Keep up my insurance? Pay my mortgage? Buy my vehicles? Pay for me to even see a movie? Nope, nope, and more nopes? They don't owe me a dime. If I did make my living fishing, or related to anything affected by the spill? Yes, then they would owe me.


I work for a family owned shrimp and oyster catcher, packer, processor that was established in 1896

We deliver high quality Gulf of Mexico seafood all over this country every week

with both our primary product lines in peril, it's only a matter of time before something has to change 

I'm pretty sure I can land another job when the time comes, but just in case I'm gonna sign up on a class action for the seafood workers and hope like hell I never need it


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nat, ya'll are what I am talking about. Your living is directly affected, not just _inconvenienced. _


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

> *bully48 (05/06/2010)*i think we allagree it sucks, but should we go and ask for a hand out no!! Save it for the people who make a living that will be effected. Think about itthis way and some of you have probably been in this situatiion: on the first day of summer that brand new yamaha, merc. cat etc. blows out and the warranty dept tells you it will be at least six months before you get your boat back by that time fishing season is over do you file a claim for your loss of use? i know plenty of people this has happened to and is bad as it sucks i dont think they expected compensation because they couldnt use it, they just expected it fixed and quickly as possible. Because i cant go fishing and enjoy the waters i love do i expect compensation? NO, I just expect it fixed as quickly as possible!! Maybe im different but i dont expect compensation just because im a rec. fisher and i cant go for a while. I bet if you did the math the money you will save by not being able to fish is a hell of lot more than the $2500!! Just my opinion and thoughts like everyone elses i exppect not everyone to agree.
> 
> on a side note did you realize what company used to be BP when they were in the US?? The old name would be more aporpiate right now!! GULF OIL !!


I agree 100%


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Im for DRILLING.

Im for the rights of everyone being free.

Im also for the fight against illegal and fraudulent actions. If you feel you are personally or your business is damaged by BP's leak then file a claim. If you are seeking money for no means at all except you feel like since Larry got 2500 for filing a fraudulent claim your entitled to the same. GOOD LUCK. I hope in ten years when they reevaluate each case you are hammered with Attorney costs, excessive interest and loss of everything you thought you had fighting it in the court of law! 

Remember when Ivan and Katrina hit, I bet you were one of the ones who filed for FEMA money when you has ZERO losses just the thought that since LARRY got some your entitled. 

I hate two things .... LIARS AND CROOKS!

If you have a problem with that file a claim!

When you see a poor needing family or individual with nothing whether it was their choice or it things just happened remember you took money which wasnt yours and could have been theirs for just a few days of relief. If you dont have any self respect, well your in a category Id rather not associate! Your part of the problem. Be responsible and remember the OIL BP is producing and refining makes your life easier, if you desire not to use this product find an alternative and save the World!

STEVE HOLLOWAY


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Shell oil just took over a BILLION DOLLARS alotted for the Alaskan Drilling offshore, and stuck it into a Play onshore... I like drilling! Im gonna be filthy rich one day because I strive to better myself instead of suck off some tit everyone else is fighting for, and if I dont make it..... Ill sleep easily everynight knowing Im honest! Do something with your life, 2500 bucks, pay some taxes if you claim it and then wait till the evaluation period to see if you filed something fraudulent!


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

My son finally reaches the age where he has an interest in boating and fishing and this was the year we had planned on getting on the water and letting me pass on the things my father passed to me....How do we put a PRICE on that loss ??? There is no amount of $$$$ BP could ever pony up to remedy that!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *kgegolf (05/06/2010)*My son finally reaches the age where he has an interest in boating and fishing and this was the year we had planned on getting on the water and letting me pass on the things my father passed to me....How do we put a PRICE on that loss ??? There is no amount of $$$$ BP could ever pony up to remedy that!!


I too decided to use boating/fishing to bond with my 2 boys. Bought a boat, spent alot of money for fishin gear etc. Now that is threatened. 

I never really believed in an amount of $ to compensate for mental anguish, so I wouldn't pursue that, although I'm sure there is an ambulance chaser, who would come up with a figure for me. :doh

Bottom line is that I paid for full coverage insurance for a year, and boat launch fees for a year. 

If the claims line ever got small enough, and all that was left was us rec fisherman (and BP still had money), I would ask for the boat launch fee, and a prorated insurance (Liability only) reimbursement. 

I would take that check and give it to someone who had to learn a whole new way to support their family, or had to foreclose, and relocate, because they can't earn a living doing what they were doing before the spill.

As for my son's, I will take this tragedy and try to teach them that thier actions, decisions, shortcuts could have FAR reaching and devastating effcts on others. Don't take shortcuts!!!

Jeez I went on a rant!!! Sorry.....


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Downtime, how much would your boat have sold for two months ago? How about today? My bet is you have been affected. I know my house and my boat lost a bit of value in the last forty some odd days.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

> *minkmaster (05/06/2010)*I am not saying all are legitimate but right now I am out $1000 dollars for a deposit on a three day trip to Venice and I believe BP not the charter guide is responsible. The captain would surely pay me back if I had to cancel but it is the difference between feeding his family and keeping his boat and livelihood and giving me back my money, I don't blame him a bit. He has lost his livelihood. I think ultimately BP is responsible for this.


My wife and I have returned nearly 25 thousand dollars in deposits for fishing trips. We usually collect at least 30% up front. But that money does not belong to us unless the person(s) chartering the boat do not show up for the trip or if they cancel inside a week of the trip. If the weather is bad, the deposit is refunded. If my boat breaks down, the deposit is returned. If there is any reason on my end that I can not take these people fishing, I will refund their money and do my best to find thema reliable boat. For a charter operation to take (steal) your deposit, for any reason other than those listed above is criminal and you can tell them Captain Jim said so.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You think that because the value of my house or boat went down, they owe me money? I don't think so. I have a job. I still have it. I fish to relax.. I.E. _RECREATIONAL_ BP don't owe me a thin dime.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm probably going to end up loosing my job over this whole deal because nobody is fishing anymore. Therefore no new tackle sales or service work needing to be done. I am the newest guy at work so I'll be ther first to go. I know alot of people have said "I can get a job elsewhere" but for me, I went unemployed for 10 months before finding this great job at J&M. I even tried to work at Burger King or McDonalds but they wouldn't even hire me, so its not THAT easy.


----------



## ranger0306 (May 19, 2010)

I can see everyone's view on this. Now I don't live down there near where the oil spill is impacting everyone, but i like reading all the posts on PFF to keep up with everything going on. I know just as much as the next guy that all commercial fishermen and anyone the makes a livelihood from something that is in direct connection with GOM deserves compensation for any of their loses. But, I can also see where some or most of the recreational fishermen would need some form of compensation for things such as boat slip fees, any damage that the oil may have caused to any part of the boat, insurance, etc. since the rec. fishermen won't be able to use their boats until after this is cleaned up. I don't think they should get alot for it, but just a little bit to help out with those items I mentioned earlier just until this passes. As for boat values and things like that declining and prices for gear and things of that nature, I don't think anyone is going to sell their boat unless this is going to go on for years, and as for the fishing gear and everything like that, you would have spent the money on it anyways, whether this spill had happened or not, so I don't think any rec. fisherman should be compensated for those things. I think that all commercial fishermen and companies involved in operation directly with the GOM should have their claims filed and acted on first, and AFTER that is completed, if there's anything left, see what can be done for boat slip fees, any damage the the oil may have caused to any part of the boat, insurance, etc. for the rec. fisherman. Just my 2 cents on what I can see from what everyone is saying. Good luck with everything going on down there. Be prayin' for everyone!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't advise filing fraudulent claims but ifI had a boat setting in the canal behind the house I would be pissed knowingI will not be able to use it because of this disaster. Its going to have an effect on my business. Igot a call yesterday to clean oil out of carpet on the beach motel.... I see alot more of these call in the future


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Since we seem to be able to express our opinions here without getting bashed...here is what is happening in my situation. I am a rec fisherman that made an "investment" in a boat at auction in a state of disrepair. Purchased it for 30 percent of itsappraised valuewith the intention of making the neccessary repairs and upgrades, making it totally seaworthy and sellable or tradeable for its value. Very similar to what is going to happen to alot of us that invest in homes and property. Now, I understand that this was speculation, but I now have an investment that i purchsed for a specific amount and spent a specific amount of money and sweat equity on to create an appraisedmarket value. As it is now, because of this oil situation and the pending boating market collapse, the sale or trade of this vesselmay cause me an estimatednet loss of more than $20,000. 

Having said that, I have compassion for those that are losing their incomes they make from the fishing resources, but that is not the only way money is being lost. You still have boat rentals, reef builders, motels, the list could go on. I choose to make part of my income from "investments such as this. This is not all just about commercial fishermen...It is affecting all of us. By the way, I am a building contractor and have already lost 2 contracts for additions on houses on the water. That has directly affected my income for this year and part of next year.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Pass Time (06/06/2010)*Since we seem to be able to express our opinions here without getting bashed...here is what is happening in my situation. I am a rec fisherman that made an "investment" in a boat at auction in a state of disrepair. Purchased it for 30 percent of itsappraised valuewith the intention of making the neccessary repairs and upgrades, making it totally seaworthy and sellable or tradeable for its value. Very similar to what is going to happen to alot of us that invest in homes and property. Now, I understand that this was speculation, but I now have an investment that i purchsed for a specific amount and spent a specific amount of money and sweat equity on to create an appraisedmarket value. As it is now, because of this oil situation and the pending boating market collapse, the sale or trade of this vesselmay cause me an estimatednet loss of more than $20,000.
> 
> Having said that, I have compassion for those that are losing their incomes they make from the fishing resources, but that is not the only way money is being lost. You still have boat rentals, reef builders, motels, the list could go on. I choose to make part of my income from "investments such as this. This is not all just about commercial fishermen...It is affecting all of us. By the way, I am a building contractor and have already lost 2 contracts for additions on houses on the water. That has directly affected my income for this year and part of next year.


As for the lost contracts, a claim is certainlyjustified. Good luck on that one. If BP pays you it would open up a real can of worms for them.

As for your rec boat loss of value, you said you did it on<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px; ">speculation. Win some lose some. BP owes you nothing.<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px;">


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

So, I don't think he is saying BP owes him because he did not make money on his investment, but their "accident" directly caused a loss of value to his boat.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *Bill Me (06/06/2010)*So, I don't think he is saying BP owes him because he did not make money on his investment, but their "accident" directly caused a loss of value to his boat.


Exactly. I am not one to even go down and even file a claim. My point was basicly that this is not just about fishermen or people who make a "living" on the water loosing their businesses. Further, my thinking was this as well. Follow me just a second... say I make a heavy investment in a 60 ft boat and start a charter sevice in the hopes of taking folks out fishing and in return I 'SPECULATE" that I may make some money one day at it. Or, i think I will buy a parasail set up and "SPECULATE" that maybe I can get enough people to ride it that I can produce an additional income stream to subsidize the 9 to 5 job that I have. Maybe I will get a license to sell seafood and get a shrimp boat and "SPECULATE" that I can catch enough shrimp to pay my bills and maybe make a profit one day.Is this a different "SPECULATION" than my speculation?There are NO guarantees in business...they are all a "SPECULATIVE" move. Do any of these folks who make a living on the water have any other source of income? Some of the folks out there don't have a clock punching job or recieve a salary for their services to a specific company. Some folks depend on multiple streams of income. These are just questions that come up in my mind as we all try to get thru this mess and is in no way an attack on anyone...

I for one do depend on speculation to make my living, whether it be on buying boats or cars and fixing them or getting licensed to be a general contractor. I "SPECULATED" that growth in this area would continue because of the beauty of the surrounding waters in this area including the gulf and all of its tributaries. Just like the fishermen did.I further speculated that I could make a decent living off of clients that wished to either buy homes or property in this area and improve it , or improve their existing dwelling and the growth that that would create. Now it seems possible that this leak could single handedly cause some folks to halt any construction or renovation plans and therefore stop the growth in this area as now it may no longer be desireable to live here with an oil slick covered mess in the waters. I'm not sure that people that just have jobs in this area fully realize that when the economy takes a nose dive from this leak that their job may vaporize as well. This could be larger than some can imagine but I would speculate that if people start leaving this area because of an oil leak ruined it, that all but the essential businesses would have to fold or leave as well.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I think realistically that if I dont fish this year that I would actually save some money. I had already planned to make the boat payment and make the insurance payment. Those two things are the only thing that I think someone could make an argument to get reembursed for. Just saying that due to the fact that now you cant use the boat. I am not saying its right, just saying that you could make an argument for it.

Anyways, I wont be making a rec fisherman claim with BP. Not unless they come out and say "hey fellas, sure are sorry we inconvienenced you all, here is $$ for your trouble". But thats about as likely as me paying all you guys this year so....

Good conversation for sure, I am kind of curious as to whom the 4 folks were, not to get on them or anything, just to get a read on the thought process is all. I will be watching the updates more often to see what else comes out.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Ha hahaha weatherman...I hear ya on the saving money thing. As a rec fisherman it is a very expensive and passionate hobby of mine. I have spent alot of money on tackle and gear to say the least. I will not even include what I have put in my boat in the last year, but the savings on just my fuel costs and ramp fees would probably pay for a nice fishing vacation to costa rica for a month or so. I too will not file a claim as I have always provided for myself. I am not one looking for any handout or bailout either. I think that this topic produced some good discussion and maybe brought up some more good questions. How deeply can this leak affect our gulf coast and even further and for how long.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I too am pretty worried about the long term. I bet stuff will pop up that we havent thought of yet.


----------



## Summitb (Jun 7, 2010)

It was not a accident.BP took a risk in the name of saving time and money.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (05/06/2010)*Ya, sit up on the porch all week and get you some of that BP money... almost as good as that Obama money.
> 
> There are businesses, workers and their families who are deserving of reimbursement. Don't complicate that process...


I wonder if your attitude will be the same if the chemicals they are using make all of the fish in the gulf too toxic for consumption for the next decade or more. BP took a risk with our natural resources and they should pay. Paying out claims is not a complicated process. Someone makes a claim and you write a check. That is not complicated. I'm sure BP has a pretty big damn Accounts Payable department. Hell, there are a lot of people out of work and I'm sure some of them are accountants. BP makes billions in profits. This cleanup is still listed in the millions. So, clearly they can afford to pay those affected. People that have lost their incomes to this are most certainly deserving of some payback. But this isn't an issue of some dumbass dumping a cup of hot coffee on themselves and then suing because they didn't think coffee was hot. And for those types of people I agree with you, they do not deserve what they get. Maybe fishing doesn't mean very much to you but there are people out there that are busting their asses in jobs living for the moment they get to go out and tangle with a fish. There are people on here that have a bigger fishing habit than the worst alcoholics and gamblers. There are people in this area that are losing a large portion of their recreation because of BP. There are people that spend every chance they get surfing, laying out on the beach, playing in the sand. This is what they do for the enjoyment during their lives. People do not live to work they work to live and right now many of those people are losing what they work and live to do. Something tells me you would not be this cavalier if the thing you lived for the most was lost at the hand of someone else.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

This sucks for everyone and I dont see BP being able to pay out claims to everyone. I feel for the people it really is hurting.

I am a pure recreational fisherman, like many of you. Fishing is a passion that I have grown to love over the last 8 years, in this area. Just two months ago I bought, in cash, a new used bay boat. With repairs and new equipment I have spent around 10k in just the last two months. I have no payments. My worry is that if our waters are shut down, for a long period of time, what repairs will have to be made due to no usage,that willcost me. 

I know I am a small fry, but the pain and suffering part of this is for the birds. The reason I bought the boat I did was to get into the gulf and experience another part of our great area, that I have not been able to fish. My bags are ready and full of expensive equipment.

Not to mention I have carolina skiff for sale, NOT GETTING ANY CALL........... In a month and a half. So now I have two boats, one that I need to sell to regain some of my invesestmentfrom my new purchase.

WOW WHAT FUN! I wont see a dime of money


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I went into the BP claims office today to drop off some legitmate claim information regarding our charter operation. I signed in and noticed that above my sign-in space, there was a person in the cleaning business... legit if they cleaned beach condos... then above that there was a person whose listed vocation was "Pharmacist" WTF? Because of an oil spill, a person not even remotely connected to tourism or the Gulf is making a loss of income claim... Pharmacists are paid by the Chain companies like wal mart, CVS, etc. that own them, not Wave Runner businesses or sailing charters or heaven forbid a charter boat owner or deckhand. BP is gracefully re-imbersing some legitmate claims, but I hope the frauds get to see some judge that throws the BOOK at them. 

Capt Jim www.aquaventurecharters.com


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

how do you know if it was a big chain pharmacy? Is there a possibility that it was one of the roughly 10 or so mom and pop type smaller compounding pharmacies that have been in a biz a long time here? Shit rolls down hill so theres more people that are affected than just wave runner guys and charter captains. its called economic impact, its full circle. just wondering why you are judging the persons that signed it ahead of you, you arent any better than them nor is your claim any more valid as theirs is. JUST SAYIN


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="9" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_trRow2"><td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell4" class="TableCell_Light" valign="top"><div class="LargeTxt"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage"><div class="Quote">*Mike aka FishWerks (05/06/2010)*<hr class="hr" noshade="noshade" size="1">Ya, sit up on the porch all week and get you some of that BP money... almost as good as that Obama money.

There are businesses, workers and their families who are deserving of reimbursement. Don't complicate that process...

WW2 
_____________________________________________________________________
Iwonder if your attitude will be the same if the chemicals they areusing make all of the fish in the gulf too toxic for consumption forthe next decade or more. BP took a risk with our natural resources andthey should pay. Paying out claims is not a complicated process.Someone makes a claim and you write a check. That is not complicated.I'm sure BP has a pretty big damn Accounts Payable department. Hell,there are a lot of people out of work and I'm sure some of them areaccountants. BP makes billions in profits. This cleanup is still listedin the millions. So, clearly they can afford to pay those affected.People that have lost their incomes to this are most certainlydeserving of some payback. But this isn't an issue of some dumbassdumping a cup of hot coffee on themselves and then suing because theydidn't think coffee was hot. And for those types of people I agree withyou, they do not deserve what they get. Maybe fishing doesn't mean verymuch to you but there are people out there that are busting their assesin jobs living for the moment they get to go out and tangle with afish. There are people on here that have a bigger fishing habit thanthe worst alcoholics and gamblers. There are people in this area thatare losing a large portion of their recreation because of BP. There arepeople that spend every chance they get surfing, laying out on thebeach, playing in the sand. This is what they do for the enjoymentduring their lives. People do not live to work they work to live andright now many of those people are losing what they work and live todo. Something tells me you would not be this cavalier if the thing youlived for the most was lost at the hand of someone else. </td> </tr> <tr id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_trRow3"> <td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell5" class="TableCell_Medium">
</td><td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell6" class="TableCell_Medium">
</td></tr></tbody></table><span style="color: rgb(170, 34, 34);">WW let me address your "points": 

I wonder if your attitude will be the same if the chemicals they are using make all of the fish in the gulf too toxic for consumption for the next decade or more. 

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">This is a possibility, hate the thought. However my position is based on the current thinking many Americans have where they need to be financially compensated because there is a problem and they are ?impacted?. <o></o>

BP took a risk with our natural resources and they should pay. Paying out claims is not a complicated process. Someone makes a claim and you write acheck. That is not complicated. 

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Hmm you an expert on this sort of thing? Walk us through the process and tell us what BP wants/needs in order to reimburse. Might be very beneficial to those who have lost some or all of their livelihood. <o></o>

I'm sure BP has a pretty big damn Accounts Payable department. 

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">You?re a genius.<o></o>

Hell, there are a lot of people out of work and I'm sure some of them are accountants. BP makes billions in profits. This cleanup is still listed in the millions. So, clearly they can afford to pay those affected. 

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Did I say you?re a genius. You get TWO gold stars. <o></o>

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Please define "affected"; who is entitled who is not? Please elaborate on who gets money and who doesn?t. Then go ahead and let BP know, I?m sure the accounts payable department will snap to and respond?shit, a real live genius figured it out. <o></o>

People that have lost their incomes to this are most certainly deserving of some payback.

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Back to genius.<o></o>

But this isn't an issue of some dumbass dumping a cup of hot coffee onthemselves and then suing because they didn't think coffee was hot. And for those types of people I agree with you, they do not deserve what they get. 

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">There are plenty of dumbasses laying low right now trying to figure out how to con BP to get some of that BP money. You being a genius. I?m sure you realize this.<o></o>

Maybe fishing doesn't mean very much to you but there are people out therethat are busting their asses in jobs living for the moment they get to go out and tangle with a fish. There are people on here that have a bigger fishing habit than the worst alcoholics and gamblers. There are people in this area that are losing a large portion of their recreation because of BP. There are people that spend every chance they get surfing, laying out on the beach, playing in the sand. This is what they do for the enjoyment during their lives. People do not live to work they work to live and right now many of those people are losing what they work and live to do. 

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Are you running for office? <o></o>

Something tells me you would not be this cavalier if the thing you lived for the most was lost at the hand of someone else.

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Ya, running for office or butt sharking the crowd for points? and for what?s it worth your perfect for politics? a fence sitter, middle of the road; ? I feel strongly both ways? kinda guy that you are. Your perfect.<o></o>

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Hey FYI; I try to kayak daily, not just for the body, for my mind. I?m a big puss, I need it. Time spent ?immersed? in Mother Nature is good for the soul.<o></o>

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">I keep a simple offshore boat because my son and I respect and revere the sea and are blessed to enjoy her bounty. There is nothing better that seeing my son skillfully handle the boat or slaying the fish, it is a part of our lives and has been since he was 7. That time with my boy is? important. However, we will deal with the situation and adjust, with self-reliance and some ?can do?, we will deal with it on our own. Further, we were not guaranteed anything by anyone. This ride on planet earth is not always fair and not always pleasant. You do the best you can with cards you?re dealt. <o></o>

<span style="color: rgb(153, 51, 0);">Back to my point. Let?s look out for those who are losing or have lost their ability to care for themselves and their families. When that?s taken care of? you can lead the ?free for all?. <span style="font-size: 8pt; font-family: Verdana; color: rgb(31, 80, 128);"><o></o>

<o></o>


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

1:18



I want ah hunnen and feftay thawsand !!


----------



## kcautodoc (Jun 2, 2009)

> *Burnt Drag (07/06/2010)* I went into the BP claims office today to drop off some legitmate claim information regarding our charter operation. I signed in and noticed that above my sign-in space, there was a person in the cleaning business... legit if they cleaned beach condos... then above that there was a person whose listed vocation was "Pharmacist" WTF? Because of an oil spill, a person not even remotely connected to tourism or the Gulf is making a loss of income claim... Pharmacists are paid by the Chain companies like wal mart, CVS, etc. that own them, not Wave Runner businesses or sailing charters or heaven forbid a charter boat owner or deckhand. BP is gracefully re-imbersing some legitmate claims, but I hope the frauds get to see some judge that throws the BOOK at them.
> 
> Capt Jim www.aquaventurecharters.com


Well, let's see. Do you think Gulf Coast Immediate Care is not going to be affected? You need to consider what is going on in the entire region because of this. People in many/most medical industries get paid salary plus bonus based on production or on production alone. Many of the tourists here use the doctors and the hospitals in this area. Do you think getting a doctor or physician assistant getting a 20% paycut because you have lost not only tourists but locals who are going to LA to help out is not because of BP? What about the plastic surgery center who gets clients from all over the world because the husband will pay for a surgery here in Destin because he knows he'll get to spend some time fishing or because the family will be able to enjoy the beach for a week. Are you saying their claims aren't legit? Or the number two secretary who is no longer needed because a clinic can't afford to stay open extra hours? It is not just the fishheads who are getting hammered by this. Tourism isn't an industry over here in Destin. It's THE industry in Destin. As sludge hits the beach every business here in town will likely have a legitimate claim to lost wages. Even Wal-Mart likely has a legitimate claim to lost revenue depending on their location.


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

I read the forum regularly and have rarely contributed but this discussion struck a chord. I live in Orange Beach and have many friends who make their living fishing. More apalling than making a claim as a rec fisherman are the rec fisherman who signed up for the VOP. You should see the week end warriors raking in the $ while some whose income is affected sit idle.

As for me I am 66 and have developed some health problems so I don't have many years left to enjoy this sport. In addition to boat, ins. and gear I have invested many $ in developing 12 private reefs. This is just since Ivan which wiped me out.

My reefs are loaded and this was going to be my year. My biggest pleasure is taking folIk who don't have a boat fishing and seeing the excitement when they hook up. I don't want to deprive anyone in need but I have definately been impacted and I intend to file a claim.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

PassTime, I agree if you lose income due to this spill, even when it's based on<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px; ">speculation, that a BP claim is appropriate.<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px;">So if yourbusiness is rework of recreation boats a claim iswarranted.<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px;">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px;">But to say that ever recreation boat owner isentitledto a loss a value claim is another matter entirely. Iftheirincomeisn'taffected I just see it. of course you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Not condoning it but it's not any different than Captains for hire getting compensated for lost revenueand all the while still running charters. Oh, no they aren't doing that yousay. Sure


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I spend a lot of time worry about BP these days. Don't want them treated unfairly. That would suck cause I know there good folks that just want their lives back.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG mike are you so far removed from the local pulse? I am in Destin since the oil yell MAY is 55% off June so far flat line I sell carpet for the love of Pete. We are in deep ?(*&^ %I feel like you cant see the forest for the trees. It sounds like in your posts you have a nice retirement and no local stake. how about moving to Washington with the other wonderful people who just dont give a SHIT


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (08/06/2010)*<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="9" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_trRow2"><td id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_tdPostCell4" class="TableCell_Light" valign="top"><div class="LargeTxt"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage"><div class="Quote">*Mike aka FishWerks (05/06/2010)*<hr class="hr" noshade="noshade" size="1">Ya, sit up on the porch all week and get you some of that BP money... almost as good as that Obama money.
> 
> There are businesses, workers and their families who are deserving of reimbursement. Don't complicate that process...
> 
> ...


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I will say this; I own 44-50 different types of rods and reels. I have a set for bass fishing, inshore fishing, and offshore fishing. I own a 17ft randle craft bass boat (i consider it a bay boat). On my boat was a 700$ riptide trolling motor, 850$ humming bird chart/depth combo, god only knows how much money I have invested in inshore and offshore tackle. Now with all of that on the table, I cannot use any offshore or inshore gear, and the crappy part of it is I love to use my boat in the intercostals and pass.........well now??? There probably will be no family trips to McRae or the pass, and no late afternoon trips to my speck holes. How much is the use of all this equipment worth? Am I to sell my equipment for a hell of allot less than what its worth? I think that BP owes all of us some money for the loss of my favorite activities around here. I could just bass fish but I am a trout man. Hell what about the loss of the ability of our kids to enjoy the areas treasures? Also I am not bragging but I normally catch a good mess of fish whether I go offshore or inshore, now that the fishing is going to be closed or suck do to the oil, how much is the meat that all of the anglers are losing worth?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

I am not a sue happy person buy i think if you own a boat around here you should be entitled to something.<o></o>


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Well said WW2.

Let it be clear that we dont know why BP decided to pay off 4 rec fisherman. I cant wait to see if it stays at 4 on the next update.

I was messing around and was playing with some numbers. I was wondering how much it would cost if BP were to pay everyone in Santa Rosa county something. Now of course this is the far end of the argument, clearly not everyone in Santa Rosa County is impacted, or are they? You be the judge.

Anyway, I figured it couldn't be much (BP is a big company) until I ran the numbers. I used the 2000 population numbers for Santa Rosa county, then it was 117,743 folks. Then I tried to figure out what would be a payout figure which was difficult. Some of course would deserve more and some less depending on impact. I used $50,000 as an average. Just a guess really with no real scientific thought, I only thought that 50K as an average would be reasonable. 

So if you multiply 50K x 117,743 you get $5,887,150,000. Thats almost 6 billion dollars. My jaw dropped, thats just for one county and just using the year 2000 population data. Of course 50K sounds somewhat outlandish.

But take it a step further, how about half of the county? If you live in Santa Rosa county you pretty much are either in the military or you do something associated with tourism, services, or what not. So I would guess that half of the county is due something. Ok, so we are down to just over 2.5 billion dollars that BP has to shell out (no pun intended). Ok, but half of the county isnt employed, some folks are simply family members that either keep up the house or go to school while Dad works for a living. Without getting too deep in the weeds here (already there I think) lets just say that a quarter of the population deserves something. Thats still almost 2 billion dollars.

2 billion dollars for Santa Rosa county, now take say.... Walton county and add all the counties West to the Texas line, I didnt add em up but thats a lot of counties I am sure, and thats a lot of potential cash that BP would have to pay out. And I think I am being generous on the numbers. You could really get into it and find out how many folks are employed in the county and by job type and really get an accurate picture. Then you could find out what the average wage is and go from there.

And this is just for one year, what if this goes on for a few years? They found tar balls on Texas beaches from Ixtoc for 10 years after the spill.

Anyway, after running the numbers, and guessing there are about 30 counties involved, thats 60 billion just to the people. Then there are going to be the fines from the government and so on and so on, legal fees....

Puts in a little different perspective from BP's end, not that I care about BP, but makes me understand as to why they arent letting everything out. In a business sense that would be pretty dumb. 

I am sure one of you guys is a math wizard and loves homework, he he. Figure this out?

Sorry for the long post, just got into it and it kept going, of course its all speculation and this post is for entertainment purposes only. No bashing or betting please.


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, I do not understand what the big deal is. If 4 guys stated that they are RECREATIONAL fisherman, boaters, skiers, etc and not made a fraudulent claim, why do you care if BP paid a claim to them?

Personally, I have never sued an individual in my life and have never made a fraudulent claim to an insurance company either but some of the people posting sound as if they feed their family's with BP dollars.

I cannot speak for anyone else but my life has been affected and will be affected MUCH MORE PROFOUNDLY AS TIME GOES BY as most things I do for enjoyment involve the water/beach in some capacity. 

I have the feeling reading some of these posts that some of you act as if this thing is almost over....IT has just started!!!

BP made BILLIONS last year and spill "effort" is in no danger of breaking them.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I?ll just throw in my .02.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I spent $62,000 on a boat, $3,000 on the electronics and I have approximately $5,000 in rods, reels and miscellaneous equipment.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I pay $1,600 a year for boat insurance and $550 a year for dry storage.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I don?t own the boat, it?s financed and my payments are $550 per month for the next 16 years.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> My fees come to $8,750 per year so I can have a boat sit in storage.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I just can?t switch to another hobby with that kind of money invested and those monthly/annual fees.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> BP is the direct reason that I now pay $8,750 per year for nothing.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I don?t earn a living from the water and I am not losing any income because of the spill.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Should there be some compensation for guys and gals in my situation; I definitely think so.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> If BP wants my boat and all equipment as a condition for the compensation they can have it and when this mess is cleared up and I can resume fishing off shore I?ll start over with purchasing another boat etc.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I don?t just consider paying $8,750 per year for nothing an inconvenience.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> However, I DEFINITELY believe that those that are losing their income, whether that be commercial fisherman or anyone in an industry that relies on fishing, boating, tourism etc., <span style="mso-spacerun: yes">should be 100% compensated immediately.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> <span style="mso-spacerun: yes"></p>


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

WW I'm not impressed by my latest dialog and/or your corresponding comments. I should not have gotten personal. Honest beliefs/comments, but better kept to myself. I'm also not going to burn up another page re-posting quoted remarks. 

I've made my point a couple of times in this thread... that is; allow the folks who lost some or all of their livelihood to secure reimbursement... do not make them wait in line behind the inevitable, invalid, questionable or fraudulent claim. I've implied and stated that many will seek compensation for questionable "losses" and some will simply lie to capitalize on the situation. I'm sure this is already occurring. On that topic, it just comes down to personnel integrity. It is becoming rare these days... at a time when (not just for us on the Gulf Coast) it has become more important than ever for us as Americans. Where do you draw the line on compensation, I don't know. But one thing I do know is that each man will be able to measure his own integrity by his actions and the gent he sees in the mirror each morning.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (08/06/2010)*WW I'm not impressed by my latest dialog and/or your corresponding comments. I should not have gotten personal. Honest beliefs/comments, but better kept to myself. I'm also not going to burn up another page re-posting quoted remarks.
> 
> I've made my point a couple of times in this thread... that is; allow the folks who lost some or all of their livelihood to secure reimbursement... do not make them wait in line behind the inevitable, invalid, questionable or fraudulent claim. I've implied and stated that many will seek compensation for questionable "losses" and some will simply lie to capitalize on the situation. I'm sure this is already occurring. On that topic, it just comes down to personnel integrity. It is becoming rare these days... at a time when (not just for us on the Gulf Coast) it has become more important than ever for us as Americans. Where do you draw the line on compensation, I don't know. But one thing I do know is that each man will be able to measure his own integrity by his actions and the gent he sees in the mirror each morning.



And I agree with you 100%. There are most certainly going to be people that are going to try to milk this for all it's worth. And those people most certainly do not deserve anything. One thing is for sure, some of those thieves(that is exactly what they are) voted for Obama and some of them voted for McCain. Those thieves are rich and poor alike. They are white and black and any other racial color you can think of. And some of them will be commercial fishermen with questionable claims...

And I never suggested to make them wait behind anyone. Hell, if you want to pay rec fishermen dead last that is fine with me. I am not saying they deserve better or more than the guy relying on this to feed his family. But to dismiss their claims just because they do not rely on this for a living or because it is likely that some of them will be thieves is wrong IMO. 

In the end they are going to have to answer for their actions when they are standing at the gates.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, this is interesting, update number 30 doesnt have the breakdown for payouts anymore. I am sure its just to save time or something.<ul>[*]BP Claims for Deepwater Horizon can be submitted at www.bp.com/claims. [*]To serve the residents of <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = U1 /><U1LACE><U1LACENAME>Santa Rosa</U1LACENAME> <U1LACETYPE>County</U1LACETYPE></U1LACE>, BPopened a claims officein Midway on Friday, May 14. The office is located at 5668 Gulf Breeze Parkway Unit B-9 in Gulf Breeze. Hours of operation will be <U1:TIME minute="0" hour="8">8 a.m. to 7 p.m.</U1:TIME>, seven days a week, until further notice. [/list]o BP recommends anyone with a claim to call <U1HONE phonenumber="1800$$$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans"><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = SKYPE /><SKYPE:SPAN id=softomate_v3_highlight_1 class=skype_v3_tb_injection title=CallthisphonenumberinUnitedStatesofAmericawithSkype:+18004400858 skypeid="1" skypeaction="call" nof="" isfax="" freecall="" fwidth="" type=".flex" mode=".modern" path="file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/" durex2="%DADDYHEIGHT%" durex="%DADDYWIDTH%" context="1-800-440-0858"><SKYPE:SPAN id=skype_v3_tb_nop1 class=skype_v3_tb_nop></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN id=skype_v3_tb_droppart_1 class=skype_v3_tb_imgA_flex title="Skype actions" skypeid="1" skypeaction="drop" skypesms="0"><SKYPE:SPAN style="BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(file://C:/Users/STEVEA~1/AppData/Local/Temp/Low/__SkypeIEToolbar_Cache/18ec7742fdda2ad4cdfd1daa2d0aad46/static/famfamfam/US.gif)" id=skype_v3_tb_img_f1 class=skype_v3_tb_imgFlag></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_v3_tb_nop></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN>*<SKYPE:SPAN id=skype_v3_tb_img_s1 class=skype_v3_tb_imgS></SKYPE:SPAN><SKYPE:SPAN id=skype_v3_tb_text1 class=skype_v3_tb_injectionIn><SKYPE:SPAN id=skype_v3_tb_innerText1 class=skype_v3_tb_innerText>1-800-440-0858</SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN>*<SKYPE:SPAN id=skype_v3_tb_img_r1 class=skype_v3_tb_imgR><SKYPE:SPAN class=skype_v3_tb_nop></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN></SKYPE:SPAN> <SKYPE:SPAN id=softomate_v3_print_1 class=skype_v3_tb_injection_print context="">1-800-440-0858</SKYPE:SPAN></U1HONE> to help expedite the process. By calling the claims number, adjusters at the claims office will have the information prior to your visit.
<ul>[*]BP claims in <U1:STATE><U1LACE>Florida</U1LACE></U1:STATE>: 8,252 claims/ Approximately $ 5,378,781.11 paid <ul>[*]Bodily injury: 35 claims/ $0 paid[*]Wage Loss: 4,454 claims/ $2,645,300.76 paid[*]Loss of income: 3,683 claims/ $2,733,480.35 paid[/list][/list]


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I was snooping around to see if LA or any other affected state had rec fisherman claims, I did find a few interesting things. Apparently there is a sustenance claim.

<a href="http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/20100502_fisheries.html">http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/20100502_fisheries.html</a>

And apparently the state of FL has been declared a fishery disaster by the gov, something I haven't heard of.

<table border=0 cellPadding=0><tbody><tr><td vAlign=top>Loss of Subsistence Use of Natural Resources

</td><td vAlign=top>Loss of subsistence use claim if natural resources you depend on for subsistence use purposes have been injured, destroyed, or lost by an oil spill incident.

</td><td vAlign=top>Anyone who, for subsistence use, depends on natural resources that have been injured, destroyed, or lost (You do not have to own or manage the natural resource to submit a claim under this category.)

</td></tr></tbody></table><a href="http://www.commerce.gov/news/press-releases/2010/06/02/commerce-secretary-gary-locke-announces-fishery-failure-determination">http://www.commerce.gov/news/press-releases/2010/06/02/commerce-secretary-gary-locke-announces-fishery-failure-determination</a>


----------



## ccarter (Jun 16, 2010)

So I dont understand some peoples thinking..sound like there are BP workers blogging here.....see if this makes justification for filing a claim..

I live in south GA bought a Saltwater boat just to fish the gulf of Mexico and provide fish for my family, If I was to go to fish market and replace the fish i catch weekly it would cost aprox 200.00 a week, I use the fish I catch to feed my family to save in this economic time we are having now this happens

and now I will have a very expensive yard ornament that I'm paying monthly on as well as insurance forand i cant even use for God knows how long....i didnt ask for this to happen....and I believe that claims should be done for everyone the spill effects,not just the unemployed or the business affected. BP just needs to step up...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ccarter (16/06/2010)*So I dont understand some peoples thinking..sound like there are BP workers blogging here.....see if this makes justification for filing a claim..
> 
> I live in south GA bought a Saltwater boat just to fish the gulf of Mexico and provide fish for my family, If I was to go to fish market and replace the fish i catch weekly it would cost aprox 200.00 a week, I use the fish I catch to feed my family to save in this economic time we are having now this happens
> 
> and now I will have a very expensive yard ornament that I'm paying monthly on as well as insurance forand i cant even use for God knows how long....i didnt ask for this to happen....and I believe that claims should be done for everyone the spill effects,not just the unemployed or the business affected. BP just needs to step up...


Doesn't sound like justification to me, Why can't you trailer you boat over to the East coast of Ga or Fla to get you fish?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Couzin_It (05/06/2010)*So 4 people made claims as a recreational fisherman? There was no loss of income, so I am trying to figure out what they claimed as a loss. And why were they even paid by BP? There are actual losses that need to be paid, not bogus claims like this. Unbelievable.


I can give you an example of a rec fisherman getting a claim approved.
If his boat is sponsored by a dealer or company or he fishes tournaments for a living. They are not required to be commercial. BUT they would have the required Tax forms from previous years to prove income loss from the spill.

I can tell you it doesn't take but about 30 minutes to make a claim after you have a claim number with the required documents to get a check the next day even if it's a Sunday.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Try not to bite my head off when i says this because i sit in the bleachers on this one, but from an outsider looking in:

#1

You have a job and purchase a boat before all this BS goes down, its your hard earned money you spend but you are still <span style="text-decoration: underline;">EARNING it because you have a <span style="text-decoration: underline;">JOB. If you decide not to use your boat forwhatever reason for a period of timewho pays your boat payment,insurance, etc.etc.?

#2 

You make your living off the water and you can't book charters for fishing or whatever you do on the water because of all this BS, you have <span style="text-decoration: underline;">NO INCOME to pay for your boat payment,insurance, etc. etc.

Logical thinking would be if a choice <span style="text-decoration: underline;">HAD to be made about who a claim would be reimbursed to I would think it would be #2 because thats how he makes his <span style="text-decoration: underline;">LIVING. #1 could still pay for his because he still has a <span style="text-decoration: underline;">JOB, he would just be greatly inconvienced because he couldnt use his boat.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Pair-a-Dice (16/06/2010)*Try not to bite my head off when i says this because i sit in the bleachers on this one, but from an outsider looking in:
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


In #1 the boat owner has the option to use his boat or not; it's his choice. In this case the boat owner doesn't have the option anymore, BP took that option away.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

I completely agree with you on that, but i think the intention of the claims process is to supplement the people that cannot work so they can have some sort of income to provide for their families while they are unable to do that as a result of the spill.

and im not saying right, wrong or indifferent. I hate hypotheticals but humor me for a second, Lets say your yamaha or Mercury or Evinrude motor has a problem and needs a new part, that part is on back order for 3 months, since you cant use your boat and the manufacturer took that choice away from you, are they going to reimburse you for those 3 months of boat payments and insurance? and i Know that has a real slim chance of happening but this oil spill had a real slim chance of happening also.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

SOMEBODY MAKE A FREAKIN CLAIM ALREADY! NO HYPETHETICALS AND WHAT IF'S, FACTS!!

Skip


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

ShouldI apply for a claim?

I am nearing retirement and I recently bought an offshore boat and all of the necessary equipment.I also purchased a condo on the bay with a marina and slip. I was able to use the boat and condo 3 or 4 times and then this spill happened. It goes without saying that i have a pretty good investment in all of this but now i cannot even use it for the purpose I bought it for. I cannot rent my condo because it is a fishing complex and you cannot fish. The value of the property will surely drop in value but who knows how much. I feel i have a valid claim since a big part of my life saving was put into the condo and boat. I understand that i need to be in line after people whose livelyhoods were affected but this was my retirement dream that BP has destroyed. What do you guys think?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you're the tip of the iceberg of us recreational anglers in the gulf. It's a domino effect.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Southbound, you and I are in a similar situation. I purchased a condo on Terry Cove, purchased a $30k boat, a $8k boat lift and $1,750 per year boat slip. My boat is sitting on the lift. I can't operate it on the bay, or GOM because they are closed to recreational boating. I guess it would even be illegal to drive the boat to the ramp (which I understandis closed), to load it onto a trailer. All my tackle is locked in my closet for the duration of this mess. Loss of rent for the condo is significant also. I really don't have any reason to use the condo until I can use the boat.

I made these investments because I love to fish at Orange beach. Now what is all that worth? 

I also want the folks who can't work on the water to be properly compensated, but I also feel that we have a legit financial loss.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

I am willing to accept the loss on the boat (would not like it) but when you add the condo, furnishings ect. we are talking real money and that is what I am pissed about. I am 3 miles from the mouth of Mobile Bay and it is just a matter of time until my condo is engulfed in oil. I am planning of filing a claim or possibly getting legal with BP. This sucks any way you look at it.


----------

